# Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt



## flintsbacher (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
ich hoffe in diesem Thread bin ich richtig.

Mein Schwager ist Landwirt und durch seine Wiesen fließt ein netter Bach, der von keinem Fischereiverein befischt wird.

Lage: Landkreis Rosenheim

So nun meine Frage:
Besteht dort die Möglichkeit, dass ich dort (natürl. habe ich einen Angelschein) fischen kann?
Kann ich diese Strecke auch auf mich überschreiben lassen / pachten?

Eines noch Vorweg: 
Der Bach wird öfters von einer Gemeinschaft mit einem Bagger ausgegraben. D.h. die Böschung wird saniert.

So vielen Dank im Voraus.
VG
Andreas


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

wer hat denn dort das fischereirecht?

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*



> Mein Schwager ist Landwirt und durch seine Wiesen fließt ein netter Bach, der von keinem Fischereiverein befischt wird.



Wenn dein Schwager Eigentümer des Bachs ist und ihn nicht verpachtet
hat, so wirst du auch dort fischen dürfen, mit seiner Erlaubnis selbstverständlich.

Jürgen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Auch wenn dein Schwager Eigentümer des Baches sein sollte muß er nicht zwangsläufig das Fischrecht und Wasserrecht haben.
Nur wer das Fischrecht besitzt kann darin Fischen oder es Verpachten.

Meistens ist es aber so das der Bach aus den Grundstücken herausgemessen ist und es den Gemeinden gehört.

Frage mal bei deiner zuständigen Gemeinde nach die können dir es sagen. Sollte es der Gemeinde gehören Verpachten sie es bestimmt.


----------



## Leif (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Hallo,

genau, er muss das wasser und Fischreirecht haben. Denn nur wer das (auch) besitzt muss dafür haften. Stells dir bildlich in ähnlichr Form vor. Wenn der Rhein dadurch fliesst, gehört er ihm deswegen zwangsläufig auch nicht.


----------



## flintsbacher (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Hallo,
danke für die sehr guten Infos.

Das mit dem Fisch-Wasserrecht werde ich prüfen.
Sollt es aber bei ihm liegen, dann darf ich dort einfach so fischen, oder?

Erlaubnis von ihm setze ich voraus.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Wenn er das Fischrecht hat und er dirs Erlaubt ja.

Fischrechtsinhaber kann bis zu zwei Angler ohne Erlaubnisschein mit Fischen lassen (Er muss aber einen Fischereischein besitzen).

Sind es mehr als 3 Angler am Gewässer müssen Erlaubnisscheine Beantragt und vom Landratsamt beglaubigt werden.


----------



## Sneep (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Hallo,

in NRW ist es so geregelt, dass Fließgewässer innerhalb einer Gemeinde einen gemeinsamen Fischereibezirk bilden. 
Dann wird eine Fischereigenossenschaft gegründet, welche in der Regel den Bach verpachtet. 

Genau wie beim Jagdrecht, da wird auch zusammengefasst.
Da kann nicht jeder Bauer einen Jäger auf seinem Acker jagen lassen, obwohl er ihm gehört.

Das macht bei Fließgewässern Sinn. Wenn alle 5 Meter das Fischrecht wechselt, ist Hege nicht mehr machbar.

Demnach könnte es sein, dass der Schwager bereits Mitglied der Genossenschaft ist. Dann wäre das Fischrecht an die Genossenschaft übergegangen.

In Bayern kennt man sowohl eine freiwillige, wie  auch eine durch die Fischereibehörde angeordnete Zusammenlegung der Einzelstrecken. Da kann die Fischereibehörde aber Antwort geben.

SneeP


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Hier knüpfe ich mal an.

Wenn ein Grundstück an einem Bach liegt, sagen wir mal so:

0 = Grundstück
x =Bach

000000
xxxxxxxx
000000

Es hat sich noch niemals jemand gedanken gemacht über Fischerei o.ä.

Haben jetzt diese Grundbestizer, welche Grund am Ufer haben, automatisch das Fischereirecht?

Oder nur wenn der Bach tatsächlich über den Grund fließt?


----------



## Sneep (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Hallo,

Es gibt bestimmte Ausnahmen wie selbstständige Fischrechte, diese wollen wir einmal außer Acht lassen.

Vom Grundsatz her, ist das Fischrecht an den Grundbesitz gebunden. Das heiß am Grundbesitz des Gewässers.

Im vorliegenden Fall, kann der Grund auf dem der Bach fließt der Gemeinde gehören. Dann haben die Uferanlieger kein Fischrecht.

Hat der Bach selbst keinen anderen Eigentümer, verläuft die Grundstücksgrenze in der Bachmitte und die Ufereigentümer haben das Fischrecht jeweils bis zur Bachmitte.

SNEEP


----------



## carphunter 47 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt bestimmte Ausnahmen wie selbstständige Fischrechte, diese wollen wir einmal außer Acht lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sneep

deine Aussage ist so nicht ganz richtig ich habe auch ein Grundstück durch das ein Bach fließt der der Gemeinde gehört .
Meines Wissen gehört das Grundstück bis zur Bachmitte jedem Uferanlieger solange der Bach keine eigene Flurnr. hat.

Gewässer 3.Ordnung Zuständigkeit Gemeinde
Gewässer 2.Ordnung Zuständigkeit Flussbauamt oder WWA
Gewässer 1.Ordnung Zuständigkeit Freistaat 
Bei uns hat das Fischereirecht schon ein Graf von den Fürsten Fugger vor über hundert Jahren übernommen.


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*

Junge Junge, das ist ja alles nicht ohne 

Also in RLP, so lese ich es in den Gesetzen, müsste ein bestehendes Fischereirecht in dem Fischereibuch der oberen Fischereibehörde eingetragen sein. Genau da habe ich mal eine Mail hin geschrieben. Ich bin da ja mal gespannt.

Wenn nach dem Gesetz nichts eingetragen ist und ich auf der Flurkarte keine Flurnummer finde, dann müsste ich doch davon ausgehen können, das dass Fischereirecht bei den Anliegen ist. Über die Uferlänge bis zur Mitte des Baches.


----------



## Sneep (15. März 2012)

*AW: Fischen an einem Bach der durch das Grundstück des Schwagers fließt*



carphunter 47 schrieb:


> Hallo Sneep
> 
> deine Aussage ist so nicht ganz richtig ich habe auch ein Grundstück durch das ein Bach fließt der der Gemeinde gehört .
> Meines Wissen gehört das Grundstück bis zur Bachmitte jedem Uferanlieger solange der Bach keine eigene Flurnr. hat.
> ...



@carphunter

Hallo,

Wenn der Bach der Gemeinde gehört, hat er auch eine eigene Flurnummer, ansonsten ist ein Eintrag im Grundbuch ja gar nicht möglich. Wenn der Bach Eigentum der Gemeinde ist, hast du als Eigner der Ufergrundstücke kein Fischrecht.

Fließgewässer werden zu gemeinschaftlichen Fischbezirken zusammengefasst um sie überhaupt bewirtschaften zu können. In deiner Tabelle ist aufgeführt, wer für die Bildung eines solchen Fischereibezirks zuständig ist.
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem Grundbesitz zu tun.

Was du zum Schluss beschreibst, sind sogenannte selbstständige Fischrechte. Diese sind meist sehr alt und nicht an den Grundbesitz gebunden. 

Typische Beispiel ist ein Müller im Mittelalter, dem sein Landesherr das Recht übertragen hat, auf ewig im Mühlenbach fischen zu dürfen. Da diese Rechte vererbt werden, gibt es sie teilweise noch heute vereinzelt.

Sneep


----------

